# Captain Tsubasa: il videogioco. PS4/PC/Switch. Uscita Video.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Captain Tsubasa, Rise of New Champions, videogioco dedicato ad Holly e Benji per piattaforme PS4/PC/Switch. L'uscita è prevista entro il 2020.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Captain Tsubasa, Rise of New Champions, videogioco dedicato ad Holly e Benji per piattaforme PS4/PC/Switch. L'uscita è prevista entro il 2020.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.


Io avrò sempre dei bei ricordi di PES 6 e Virtua Striker che divoravo nelle salagiochi. Poi passai a Fifa fino a qualche anno fa, ma era un calo continuo e non mi ha dato le emozioni di quei due giochi.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Che schifezza, senza offesa per chi ama questa tipologia di video-animazione.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Dal trailer sembra Sega Soccer Slam.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io avrò sempre dei bei ricordi di PES 6 e Virtua Striker che divoravo nelle salagiochi. Poi passai a Fifa fino a qualche anno fa, ma era un calo continuo e non mi ha dato le emozioni di quei due giochi.



Ci vorrebbe un gioco arcade di calcio, senza tante pippe strane in mezzo. Quanto sarebbe bello un virtua striker moderno, solo che i bimbiminkia non lo comprerebbero perché senza licenze.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe un gioco arcade di calcio, senza tante pippe strane in mezzo. Quanto sarebbe bello un virtua striker moderno, solo che i bimbiminkia non lo comprerebbero perché senza licenze.



il primo gioco di calcio di cui ho memoria è Sensible Soccer, che partitoni con gli amici sull' Amiga 500


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il primo gioco di calcio di cui ho memoria è Sensible Soccer, che partitoni con gli amici sull' Amiga 500



Stupendo. Quanto ricordi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il primo gioco di calcio di cui ho memoria è Sensible Soccer, che partitoni con gli amici sull' Amiga 500



Il primo gioco di calcio che presi per Amiga 600 fu Kick Off..essendo un pischello impedito in qualche modo invece di avviare il gioco formattai il Floppy..così passai a Sensible Soccer..che botta di chiulo..Come divertimento puro, il miglior gioco di calcio che abbia mai giocato


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Di solito questi giochi fanno pena...speriamo bene..sarei tentatissimo da un gioco di calcio arcade, mi sono rotto dei vari Fifa che ormai sono di una noia mortale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il primo gioco di calcio di cui ho memoria è Sensible Soccer, che partitoni con gli amici sull' Amiga 500


Gioco bellissimo, veramente divertente. In ogni caso credo che questo lo prenderò, se non altro so di giocare a un arcade, non a una pseudo simulazione come FIFA.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Captain Tsubasa, Rise of New Champions, videogioco dedicato ad Holly e Benji per piattaforme PS4/PC/Switch. L'uscita è prevista entro il 2020.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



I videogames sul calcio sono sempre stati la mia passione.
Da piccolo aspettavo sempre il nuovo del genere per provarlo.
Ricordo con affetto mexico 86 che a suo modo rappresentò una piccola rivoluzione visto che c'era un pedale da schiacciare per il calcio e si poteva dosare la forza del tiro.
Virtual striker poi fece epoca.
Parlo ovviamente degli anni della sala giochi.
Come console giocavo a un gioco della sega che mi piaceva parecchio e poi ho amato iss pro per play station.
Dopo mi sono fermato.
A 23 anni la mia passione per i video games è finita di colpo.
Su holly e benji che dire? Praticamente ho conosciuto il calcio grazie a questo cartone.
Spettacolare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2020)

10:50 e 12:00 le azioni di Holly e Mark.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 10:50 e 12:00 le azioni di Holly e Mark.



Madonna! CI mancano solo Goku e Vegeta


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I videogames sul calcio sono sempre stati la mia passione.
> Da piccolo aspettavo sempre il nuovo del genere per provarlo.
> Ricordo con affetto mexico 86 che a suo modo rappresentò una piccola rivoluzione visto che c'era un pedale da schiacciare per il calcio e si poteva dosare la forza del tiro.
> Virtual striker poi fece epoca.
> ...



sensible soccer?
ultimate soccer?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il primo gioco di calcio di cui ho memoria è Sensible Soccer, che partitoni con gli amici sull' Amiga 500



io lo avevo per mega drive. era dell'anno 1992 credo.

bellissimo


----------



## sharp (24 Gennaio 2020)

Il mio preferito era j.League Pro Striker per Sega Mega Drive


----------



## Gas (24 Marzo 2020)

Emily Hughes International Soccer per Commodore 64, un gioco che non ha sfondato per nulla credo per la grafica scadente e perchè era difficile da imparare a giocare ma per me era incredibilmente innovativo nel modo in cui si poteva direzionare la palla, dare effetti e calibrare la forza del tiro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Lambro (14 Giugno 2020)

Son passati tanti anni , tantissimi, ma la passione mi è sempre rimasta per i vg.
Quelli di calcio sono sempre stati un amore incondizionato, partendo da Pelè soccer su Atari (mitici i sabati pomeriggio dove De Laurentiis sulla rai conduceva un programma con Michel Platinì dove due concorrenti tra l'altro si sfidavano in diretta al suddetto gioco).
Poi arrivarono International Soccer 64 (amore folle per il c64 dopo averlo visto) , Match day su ZxSpectrum, Microprose Soccer, i vari Football manager, ma poi arrivò l'Amiga e con esso quel capolavoro inaudito di Kick Off, migliorato a dismisura dal 2 e condito di gioia dalla versione manageriale Player Manager.
Non so quanti joystick c'ho lasciato, con gli amici era diventata una droga, chiunque aveva Kick Off 2, si facevano tornei nei negozi, negli oratori, ovunque!
Sensible soccer sono un di quelli che non l'ha amato, incredibile, li ho amati tutti ma veramente tutti tranne questo.
Poi ci fu il periodo pc con i primi Fifa (il 98 me lo sono gustato parecchio) ma quando uscì un emulatore per pc, Epcsx, e quel gioco di cui tanti parlavano girava e pure bene ,impazzii completamente.
Si chiamava ovviamente Winning Eleven, Iss pro nella versione occidentale.
DROGA.
Da lì in poi me li sono fatti tutti fino a PES 6, poi sono passato a Fifa per 5 anni giocati esclusivamente online e quasi esclusivamente con la Pro Club, poi il vuoto cosmico (anche perchè il mio grande compare di gioco purtroppo è scomparso per un brutto male).
Ho ripreso l'anno scorso con Pes 19, a cui tutt'ora sto giocando solo alla Master League però.


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2020)

Io ho iniziato i giochi di calcio sulla NES : Nintendo World Cup e Goal.
Poi i Fifa sul PC. Sul 98 ci ho lasciato ore e ore.
Ovviamente i championship manager e football manager.
Poi i pes 3, 4,5 e 6. E infine i Fifa. 
Sommando la quantità di ore che ci ho giocato ho perso quasi un paio d'anni


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Giugno 2020)

Goal sul nes l ho giocato talmente tanto che sono riuscito a battere la CPU usando i piedi.. Non sono ironico..


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2020)

Chi lo ha comprato? Com'è?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha comprato? Com'è?



E' una delle robe più trash mai viste


----------



## capitano4 (31 Agosto 2020)

Nessuno ha citato PC Calcio ancora?


----------



## alexxx19 (31 Agosto 2020)

capitano4 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha citato PC Calcio ancora?



In che senso? 
Io cmq stasera forse riesco a provarlo e vi dico


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2020)

Allora??


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora??



Basta guardare il gameplay sul tubo per capire che è una fangata pazzesca.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Basta guardare il gameplay sul tubo per capire che è una fangata pazzesca.



Sì, ovviamente è un arcade. Non è una una simulazione calcistica. Ma vorrei capire se è divertente.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ovviamente è un arcade. Non è una una simulazione calcistica. Ma vorrei capire se è divertente.


Ma infatti, pure io sono interessato proprio per questo motivo. Comunque penso che in futuro lo prenderò, indipendentemente dai pareri qui. Questo genere di videogiochi mi manca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, pure io sono interessato proprio per questo motivo. Comunque penso che in futuro lo prenderò, indipendentemente dai pareri qui. Questo genere di videogiochi mi manca.



Per me sono soldi buttati, escono talmente tanti titoli interessanti a breve che spendere mezzo euro su sto gioco per me è illogico.
Ammetto comunque che i videogiochi di calcio li odio da sempre, inclusi i manageriali, anche se questo non è proprio un gioco di calcio tipo Fifa.
Penso che la prima e ultima volta che ho giocato a un gioco di calcio sia stato tipo metà anni 90 in uno stabilimento balneare con mio cugino a un gioco arcade chiamato Virtua Striker o una roba simile.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me sono soldi buttati, escono talmente tanti titoli interessanti a breve che spendere mezzo euro su sto gioco per me è illogico.
> Ammetto comunque che i videogiochi di calcio li odio da sempre, inclusi i manageriali, anche se questo non è proprio un gioco di calcio tipo Fifa.
> Penso che la prima e ultima volta che ho giocato a un gioco di calcio sia stato tipo metà anni 90 in uno stabilimento balneare con mio cugino a un *gioco arcade chiamato Virtua Striker o una roba simile*.


Io infatti cerco una roba tipo Virtua Striker (quante giornate spese alla sala giochi) e spero che questo gioco, almeno, si avvicini.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ovviamente è un arcade. Non è una una simulazione calcistica. Ma vorrei capire se è divertente.



Non ci ho giocato ma in questi giorni ho guardato diversi gameplay su youtube e mi sembra troppo ripetitivo.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non ci ho giocato ma in questi giorni ho guardato diversi gameplay su youtube e mi sembra troppo ripetitivo.



Guarda, lo ha preso mio fratello, l’ho visto è ti dico che è una mezza ciofeca..un guazzabuglio quasi ingiocabile fatto per i fregare soldi ai fan 
Lento, noioso, ripetitivo, con giocate casuali random e gameplay osceno


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io infatti cerco una roba tipo Virtua Striker (quante giornate spese alla sala giochi) e spero che questo gioco, almeno, si avvicini.



La serie virtua striker è straordinaria. L’arcade di calcio per eccellenza 
Ci gioco ancora oggi su raspberry e gamecube


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La serie virtua striker è straordinaria. L’arcade di calcio per eccellenza
> Ci gioco ancora oggi su raspberry e gamecube


Serie straordinaria?
Lasciamo stare và, mi è bastata quella volta più di 20 anni fa per farmi desistere a giocare a qualsiasi tipo di gioco di calcio 
Gioco buggatissimo e fatto apposta per fregarti innumerevoli monete da 500 lire.
Mi riferisco a sto gioco qua.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda, lo ha preso mio fratello, l’ho visto è ti dico che è una mezza ciofeca..un guazzabuglio quasi ingiocabile fatto per i fregare soldi ai fan
> Lento, noioso, ripetitivo, con giocate casuali random e gameplay osceno



Purtroppo i personaggi fanno sempre le stesse mosse e tiri (o parate). Vedere un Warner che para in tutti i modi, per fare un esempio, è utopia....ma nemmeno 2 o 3 modi diversi, sempre la stessa parata. Poi ti ritrovi cose assurde tipo un Bruce Harper che può fermare anche Schneider facendogli fare un volo ahaha! Insomma è stato fatto alla c....

Comunque devo provare Virtua Striker. Ormai da anni per me solo manageriale...gioco solo a Football Manager che per me è quasi sacro...naturalmente senza confonderlo MAI con il calcio vero...non so se ci siamo capiti


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Serie straordinaria?
> Lasciamo stare và, mi è bastata quella volta più di 20 anni fa per farmi desistere a giocare a qualsiasi tipo di gioco di calcio
> Gioco buggatissimo e fatto apposta per fregarti innumerevoli monete da 500 lire.
> Mi riferisco a sto gioco qua.



Beh certo era un arcade 
Funzionano in questo modo
Ora ci gioco senza monete e credimi è divertente 
Poi all’epoca era il top


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Serie straordinaria?
> Lasciamo stare và, mi è bastata quella volta più di 20 anni fa per farmi desistere a giocare a qualsiasi tipo di gioco di calcio
> Gioco buggatissimo e fatto apposta per fregarti innumerevoli monete da 500 lire.
> Mi riferisco a sto gioco qua.


Questo è il primo. Quello che giocavo io era un episodio della serie successiva forse il due o il tre, ora non ricordo ed era spettacolare.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Ho visto ora qualche gameplay, effettivamente i giocatori sono lentissimi...


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i personaggi fanno sempre le stesse mosse e tiri (o parate). Vedere un Warner che para in tutti i modi, per fare un esempio, è utopia....ma nemmeno 2 o 3 modi diversi, sempre la stessa parata. Poi ti ritrovi cose assurde tipo un Bruce Harper che può fermare anche Schneider facendogli fare un volo ahaha! Insomma è stato fatto alla c....
> 
> Comunque devo provare Virtua Striker. Ormai da anni per me solo manageriale...gioco solo a Football Manager che per me è quasi sacro...naturalmente senza confonderlo MAI con il calcio vero...non so se ci siamo capiti



Si ma poi troppe cose casuali...
Se poi consumi tutta la barra d’energia dei portieri questi non possono più parare ed ogni tiro è gol...ma che cavolata è?

Io ormai non gioco più a giochi di calcio perché mi annoiano da morire, anche i manageriali.
Ps si ci siamo capiti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Settembre 2020)

Suarez fenomeno assoluto pero mi sembra che ha perso tanto dell' esplosività di una voltà. Poi, c'è un dato strano in ottica Champions League. Prima del gol del 4 a 2 contro il Bayern, non aveva segnato un gol in casa in Champions League dal 2015 . 5 anni senza segnare sono tanti. Detto questo, nel passato è stato un ira di Dio, un giocatore di grandissimo talento. 

Ma rimane che puo fare benissimo alla Juve basta solo che non morde Chiellini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2020)

Come hanno detto sopra, il grave problema del gioco sono le scene delle mosse speciali e delle parate che si ripetono all'infinito.

Sono anche ben fatte e fichissime, ma viste una volta hai visto tutto.

Comunque non dovreste parlarne come un gioco di calcio. È di fatto un picchiaduro con barre energetiche dei "nemici" da svuotare, o da riempire per le super mosse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come hanno detto sopra, il grave problema del gioco sono le scene delle mosse speciali e delle parate che si ripetono all'infinito.
> 
> Sono anche ben fatte e fichissime, ma viste una volta hai visto tutto.
> 
> Comunque non dovreste parlarne come un gioco di calcio. È di fatto un picchiaduro con barre energetiche dei "nemici" da svuotare, o da riempire per le super mosse.



I giochi della Bandai tratti dagli anime sono spesso così..mi ricordo che pure dragon ball e i cavalieri dello zodiaco, pur con grafica splendida e fascino alla lunga stufavano proprio perché si finiva per rivedere all'infinito le stesse cose..

Detto ciò, un gioco su H&B DEVE essere un arcade...il cartone era il non plus ultra dell'assurdo legato al calcio, impensabile riprodurlo con un simulatore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo. Quello che giocavo io era un episodio della serie successiva forse il due o il tre, ora non ricordo ed era spettacolare.




L'ultimo uscito fu il 4 mi pare e ha ancora una grafica splendida! Non capisco perché non ne facciano un altro, i costi di sviluppo per questo tipo di giochi non credo siano alti. Manca troppo un gioco arcade di calcio serio. Risparmino i soldi delle licenze e mettano tutti i nomi tarocchi che va bene uguale.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ultimo uscito fu il 4 mi pare e ha ancora una grafica splendida! Non capisco perché non ne facciano un altro, i costi di sviluppo per questo tipo di giochi non credo siano alti. Manca troppo un gioco arcade di calcio serio. Risparmino i soldi delle licenze e mettano tutti i nomi tarocchi che va bene uguale.


PES fino al 6 era eccezionale, poi si sono persi per strada nel tentativo di copiare FIFA.


----------



## Lambro (4 Settembre 2020)

I giochi di calcio arcade sono per fortuna una delle piaghe videoludiche che è andata giustamente scemando negli anni, leggo che qualcuno bramerebbe l'uscita di simili aborti ma probabilmente non ama il calcio, perchè mi va bene tutto ma con Fifa e Pes in giro chi mai potrebbe trovare godimento giocando Virtua Striker al giorno d'oggi?
Con tutto il rispetto lo dico eh, ognuno ha le sue passioni per carità, ma se vuoi una sfida semplice giochi i suddetti a livello infimo, se vuoi qualcosa di più serio alzi il livello di difficoltà o intervieni in una delle miriadi possibilità di controllo che offronto i due boss del settore, tra assistito manuale proclub online e chi più ne ha più ne metta, veramente si sente la mancanza di un arcade?
[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
io ho ripreso in mano PES dopo qualche anno di Fifa, il 2019 mi piace e tutt'ora ogni tanto mi faccio una partita alla master, non lo reputo inferiore ai grandi e giocatissimi Isspro 1 e 2, Pes 4 5 6, siamo probabilmente noi ad essere cambiati, se quando avevo 20-30 anni mi avessero dato in mano questo PES avrei gridato al miracolo altrochè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> I giochi di calcio arcade sono per fortuna una delle piaghe videoludiche che è andata giustamente scemando negli anni, leggo che qualcuno bramerebbe l'uscita di simili aborti ma probabilmente non ama il calcio, perchè mi va bene tutto ma con Fifa e Pes in giro chi mai potrebbe trovare godimento giocando Virtua Striker al giorno d'oggi?
> Con tutto il rispetto lo dico eh, ognuno ha le sue passioni per carità, ma se vuoi una sfida semplice giochi i suddetti a livello infimo, se vuoi qualcosa di più serio alzi il livello di difficoltà o intervieni in una delle miriadi possibilità di controllo che offronto i due boss del settore, tra assistito manuale proclub online e chi più ne ha più ne metta, veramente si sente la mancanza di un arcade?
> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
> io ho ripreso in mano PES dopo qualche anno di Fifa, il 2019 mi piace e tutt'ora ogni tanto mi faccio una partita alla master, non lo reputo inferiore ai grandi e giocatissimi Isspro 1 e 2, Pes 4 5 6, siamo probabilmente noi ad essere cambiati, se quando avevo 20-30 anni mi avessero dato in mano questo PES avrei gridato al miracolo altrochè.



Beh magari possono piacere a chi cerca qualche momento di puro svago senza badare troppo al realismo.


----------

